# to dry up



## 123xyz

In one Macedonian folk song, the word "паралдиса" ("paraldisa" would be the transliterated form) occurs, which I have never encountered outside the song and doesn't appear to be documented anywhere on the Internet. It apparently means "to dry up", based on the context it appears in within the song (going into a dark dungeon to let one's eyes "паралдиса" and never see the sun again) and based on a comment on a forum discussion I managed to find. 

Either way, it appears to be a Turkish loanword, since all Macedonian words ending in the (compound) suffix "-диса" are almost always Turkish in origin (just like "бендиса" from "beğenmek", "сардиса" from "sarmak", etc...). So, I was hoping someone could suggest what Turkish word it ultimately stems from as I haven't been able to find anything myself (I tried looking up things such as *paralmak and *pırılmak but to no avail; in other words, no such words appear to exist). 

P.S. I suppose that the word in question may no longer be present in modern Turkish or it may be with a meaning somewhat different from the one the Macedonian form has acquired (just as the case is with "сардиса" - it means "to surround" whereas "sarmak" means "wrap"). Even so, I hope someone will be able to identify it. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## adelan

If you are searching "паралдиса" I suppose it is körelmek - körleşmek if we consider the sentence. (to be/turn blind)


----------



## 123xyz

I was not asking for a translation of "паралдиса" but for the Turkish word it is etymologically derived from - "körelmek" obviously contains an unrelated root, i.e. "kör", which we have in Macedonian as "ќор".


----------



## ngparos

The closest thing I could think of is *parlatmak/parıldatmak *which mean to shine/polish (by rubbing etc). But never heard of a word close to _paraldisa_ which may mean to dry up.


----------



## 123xyz

I suppose it may be one of those two words (or simply "parlamak", i.e. "to shine"), if there is a significant semantic drift involved. However, I can't really see how it could have developed - the differences in meaning are too far apart.


----------



## ancalimon

Maybe you should check one of these words:
http://starling.rinet.ru/cgi-bin/re...ny=&method_any=substring&sort=proto&ic_any=on

Probably this:
Proto-Turkic: *bAŕ-
Altaic etymology: Altaic etymology






Meaning: to hazard, make a decision


----------



## 123xyz

I have accidentally come upon a Greek translation of the song, in which "паралдиса" is rendered as "παραλύω" (τα μάτια μου να παραλύσουν, τον ήλιο να μη δω), cognate to "paralyse" in English. It would appear that this is in fact the etymon of "паралдиса", rather than some Turkish word, as I originally thought. The semantics are relatively unproblematic.

Perhaps this thread could now be moved to the etymological forum.


----------



## nimak

Merhaba! 

I found an article on a Macedonian portal talking about the word *паралдиса* (*paraldisa*). No real meaning found, but talking about another one similar word and its use. _*Source:* portal zenitprilep_


Spoiler: Read more



ОЧИТЕ ДА МИ ПАРАЛДИСААТ?!
Години, децении поминале откако ја слушаме песна - ,,Со маки сум се родила,,. Прекрасна елегија. Песна со таговна мелодија, слушана со задоволство. Има тука еден збор што не е јасен. Сме консултирале многу луѓе, сме се распрашувале и кај многу музичари. Не сме успеале да добиеме точен одговор. Еден стих од песната гласи - ,,Очите да ми паралдисаат, сонцето да не го видам,,. Ете, токму тој збор - ПАРАЛДИСААТ  останува нејасен до денеска. Од контекстот се подразбира дека станува збор за желба да се помрачат очите. Да не можат да гледаат. Сме го слушале овој збор во една поинаква ситуација, со поинакво значење, напишан - ПАРАЛТИСУВА (со ,,Т,,), а не ПАРАЛДИСААТ (со ,,Д,,). Овој збор го употребуваат одгледувачите на гулаби. Претпоставуваме дека тој збор е од турско потекло. Но, големо прашање е дали нашиве луѓе правилно го изговараат и го пишуваат. Гулабарите го употребува со специјална потреба. Кога летаат гулабите високо, а сопственикот сака да ги прибере, тогаш му дава ПАРАЛТИЈА. Пушта неколку гулаби ниско по покривите, тоа ги примамува оние што летаат и така слегуваат долу, се прибираат. Тоа слетување се вика ПАРАЛТИЈА, гулабите ПАРАЛТИСУВААТ. Гулабарите го употребуваат без да им е важна етимологијата, потеклото. Ние сме се мачеле да најдеме некаква врска со оној збор од песната, но не успеавме во тоа. Не се  најдува потеклото и буквалното значење - ПАРАЛДИСУВА. Во речниците не сме го сретнале. Штета е да не се знае потеклото и вистинското значење. Песната е толку позната, толку убава, толку слушана, а ете не знаеме што значи - ,,Очите да ми паралдисаат,,. Убаво би било ако има некој некое толкување, да се јави. Ете, не успеавме да го разбереме буквалното значење на овој збор.



On another place I found it translated as *паралдиса* = _to shine, to gleam, to sparkle_.
_*Source:* Macedonian Truth Forum - Unique Macedonian Words (List)_

I think the meaning of the word *паралдиса* (*paraldisa*) in the song "Со маки сум се родил" ("So maki sum se rodil") is not "*to dry*" but "*to blind*". Blindness causes milkiness in the eyes of blind people, so the eyes become white, and they look like to gleam, to glow.

There are also some Macedonian curses that mention the eyes in that context:
_Да ти светнат очите!
Обелеле ти очите!
Сè да ти поцрни, само очите да ти побелат!_
_*Source:* LIJEPA RIJEČ I ŽELJEZNA VRATA OTVARA: KRATKI FOLKLORNI ŽANROVI IZ MAKEDONSKOG NARODNOG STVARALAŠTVA, Zagreb, studeni 2015, Zajednica Makedonaca u Republici Hrvatskoj (Macedonian Community in the Republic of Croatia)_

I think this Turkish word is the root of the Macedonian word *паралдиса* (*paraldisa*):

*pırıltı* / *parıltı* = _twinkle, sparkle, gleam, glow_...

The word *pırıltı* / *parıltı* in Macedonian would be transcribed as paralti (паралти), _t>d_ paraldi (паралди), _-sa_ paraldisa (паралдиса).


When we talk about Turkisms in Macedonian language in most cases we need to look for their origin in Ottoman Turkish and Balkan Turkish languages, rather than in Modern Turkish Language.

_For Turkish forum members who probably don't know the song we're discussing here, where the word паралдисаат (paraldisaat) is used, here is the lyrics. It is probably the saddest traditional Macedonian song, "Со маки сум се родил јас". 


Spoiler: Song Lyrics: Со маки сум се родил јас



СО МАКИ СУМ СЕ РОДИЛ ЈАС

Со маки сум се родил јас,
со жалости јас ќе си умрам.
Маките да ми ги напишете
одозгора на гробот мој!

Ќе се качам на планина,
ќе влезам в темни пештери,
очите да ми паралдисаат,
сонцето да не го видам.

Ќе слезам долу в ѓул бавчи,
по тој алов катмер каранфил,
По тој алов катмер каранфил
по тој ран, бел босилок.

English translation
I WAS BORN WITH SUFFERING

I was born with suffering,
with sorrow I'll die.
I want you to write down my sorrows
on top of my grave.

I'll climb up the mountain,
I'll enter dark caves,
let my eyes go blind,
never to see the Sun again.

I'll go to the rose garden,
to get that red-layered carnation.
To get that red-layered carnation,
that early white basil.


_


----------

